# Supreme DH27 - Innenmaß oberer Dämpferaufnahme zu groß



## BockAufBiken (26. August 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe heute festgestellt, dass das Innenmaß der oberen Dämpferaufnahme größer ist als das angegebene Buchsenmaß. Bei mir ist das Innenmaß 21,4 mm. Der Dämpfer hat also Spiel in der oberen Aufnahme. Ist das noch bei jemanden so?
Commencal habe ich bereits angeschrieben. Mal sehen was die dazu sagen.


----------



## derbastian (7. Oktober 2021)

habe den gleichen rahmen inklusive dämpfer bei commencal gekauft. Dem dämpfer lagen „plastikspacer“ bei, welche jeweils auf einer oberfläche in regelmäßigen abständen noch so kleine „noppen“ draufhatten. Ich dachte zuerst es handelt sich um verpackungsmaterial, aber die sind tatsächlich nötig, da sonst der dämpfer seitliches spiel hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derbastian (7. Oktober 2021)

edit: jetzt habe ich deine nachricht nochmal genau durchgelesen und weiss nicht ob ich dich wegen „innenmaß“ falsch verstanden habe. Flutschen die buchsen durch den dämpfer?


----------



## BockAufBiken (7. Oktober 2021)

Bei mir ist das Innenmaß der Dämpferaufnahme 21,4mm anstatt der 20mm. Ich habe mir mittlerweile passende Buchsen besorgt. Commencal wollte nach viel hin und her, dass ich den Rahmen mit Dämpfer einschicke und die den Einbau regeln.
Ich warte jetzt seit Ende August auf eine Rückmeldung des deutschsprachingen techn. Mitarbeitern. Der war zu der Zeit meine Anfrage im Urlaub. Auf dem Aufkleber zu den Buchsenmaßen auf dem Rahmen hat bei mir ebenfalls falsche Angaben.


----------



## derbastian (7. Oktober 2021)

Ui, das spricht nicht gerade für die Qualität.


----------

